# How to disable all smilies



## hudson1126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone been able to delete the flashing smilies posted by others? I do not have avatars or images selected under edit options.


----------



## hudson1126 (Apr 18, 2006)

Actually, the fixed emoticons and smilies are not a problem, it's the moving ones that create visual disturbances for me.
Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 18, 2006)

Firefox browser gives you the ability to disable animated graphics:

Enter _about:config_ in the URL/address bar.
Enter _animation_ in the Filter field to find the right option.
Double click _image.animation_mode_, change the value as follows:
once - will run once and stop
none - will not animate at all
normal - will run normally.
​I'm pretty sure MSIE has a setting to turn off animations also.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, it does.

In Internet Explorer, click on Tools, then Internet Options, then Advanced.

Under Multimedia, clear any of the checked boxes you choose, including "Play animations".

Depending on what version of IE you have, the actual steps might differ slightly.


----------



## hudson1126 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Instructions worked*

Fantastic! Thank you! Got my Firefox reconfigured now.


----------

